# Flower watering club



## Lunova (Apr 25, 2020)

Who here would be interested in going over to others town to water their hybrids daily? I'm looking for people who preferably can all be in a groupchat on here or on discord. (Link below)

For those of you who don't know this increases hybrid production so much and is really useful!

EDIT: PM for updated link!


----------



## spydre (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm in! I'm in the UK so I could do UK evenings.


----------



## Lunova (Apr 25, 2020)

Great! Let's see if anymore people want to join


----------



## tajikey (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm in! I've got 120 flowers in close proximity, but live in US.


----------



## Lunova (Apr 26, 2020)

I think that's fine as long as time overlaps at some point!


----------



## Tagliatelle (Apr 26, 2020)

I would be up for joining, in the UK and can play most evenings


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd be interested but I'm also US, though I'm a big night owl.


----------



## btlboxer (Apr 26, 2020)

i'd be interested! I'm just an hour away, no discord though


----------



## shfq (Apr 26, 2020)

spydre said:


> I'm in! I'm in the UK so I could do UK evenings.


Suggest a time! Maybe i could be join in too! Oh and maybe the size of garden, ie: 10 x 10 rose or something


----------



## Lunova (Apr 26, 2020)

Sure! I already made a group and I'm not sure how to add you

Edit: if you have discord, feel free to pm that to me 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

Bump, could still do with more people as some people may not be available each day


----------



## Warrior (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi there, I'm interested however I'm mainly growing golden roses at the moment, if I joined the club I guess I would just let people borrow my golden can to water the flowers, would that work? Ireland so same time as uk.


----------



## katie. (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi im interested! I live in the uk so i could water flowers


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm interested! i havent sorted out my hybrid plots yet but i definitely have flowers lol, im in the UK!


----------



## Athros (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm interested, tho the way I've placed my flowers (cloning) I think one watering can isn't enough, but almost? Anyways I'm fine with people just watering whatever one can can last.
I'm UK timezone +1


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey, I'm in UK timezone and I don't have too many hybrids (clumps of 4, though I may change it to 6 since it's really inefficient watering 4 with now watering can.)

My discord is Jez#8607 if anyone wants to form a group! Currently got a small group here on the forums between me, @btlboxer and @Shyria too


----------



## Shyria (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi there! Same here, I'm in FR timezones so just one hour away from you guys! I have a small-ish patch of every flower so one watering can should be enough!
Discord is Shyriali #8928


----------



## daisyy (Apr 26, 2020)

i'd love to join any watering club, this is such a cute idea. discord is in my sig (daisy#9364). i'm in US but am usually on 2pm to 4am UK time.


----------



## Lunova (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey everyone! For those who I have not added, this is a link to the group









						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg
				




	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

Bump


----------



## Fye (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm interested! I'm still setting up my island right now so my flowers need to be moved soon, but for now I can visit others to water their flowers =)


----------



## Wilmster22 (Apr 26, 2020)

I’m very interested too, the flower mechanics are my favorite part of the game! I’m on East Coast US time.


----------



## Athros (Apr 28, 2020)

Lunova said:


> Hey everyone! For those who I have not added, this is a link to the group
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Says expired D:


----------



## BlooregardeQKazoo (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi all! I'd love to help and get help with watering flowers! I have one friend who helps when she visits and it's already had a huge improvement on spawn rates so I am super down to do even more and help others xD I'm in UK and play on and off throughout the day but use Discord a lot so can hop on whenever n_n


----------



## shasha (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd love to join in with this because I love breeding flowers! I think the discord link has expired though. I'm on UK time


----------

